# Updated to Mavericks ... Now I can't log in to shared Mac on network



## wickerman (Dec 25, 2013)

I have an iMac shared with another Mac (Mini) on my home wifi network. Yesterday I updated the OS on my Mac Mini to Mavericks, and now I am being denied access to the iMac. I have tried re-entering my usual login/password but it is not being recognised, even though I have not changed any of my security details. Why can I no longer log in, and how can I regain access?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2013)

What version OS is on the iMac? Can you log in from the iMac to the MacMini? 
Check this out:  http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14275

Are you connecting wireless or hard wired with a router/modem in between?


----------



## emma24xia (Jun 18, 2015)

Try this, works for me. 
go to *system preference* and then go to * Sharing. *Select the *File Sharing* menu in the left side vertical bar, then go in option and uncheck the *Share files and folders using SMB* and leave the *Share files and folders using AFP checked.*


----------

